# Suns D Gets a Bad Rep



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0207suns0207.html 

I agree. With the fast tempo, its obvious the Suns are going to give up more points. The points per possesion thing is the main stat.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

I've ignored the "no D" comments since they've been spouting them.

The dynastic Lakers teams of the 80's gave up between 105 to 107ppg.

I mean, to outscore the opponent, you'll have to stop them somehow - and they don't go on 11-0, 21-0 runs simply because the other team is bricking.

Of course, that's not even considering the point differential.

A lot of comments around these boards irritate me, but it's all in the name of hate, and homerism. It'll sort itself out in the playoffs, and I have a strong feeling that the Suns will show a lot of doubters something they didn't expect.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, Penny is a cancer. Step might be one too...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Suns defense is not horrible, but it is not outstanding either. Their opponents shoot 44.2% which is only 12th best. More disturbing, the Suns are -2.38 net rpg which is 27th worst in the NBA. 

The only defensive statistic where the Suns stand out is in defending the three point shot. Opponents shoot only 33.2% which is 4the best. 

BTW, this is quite different from the Spurs. The Spurs hold their opponents to only 41.9% from the field (second in the NBA) but let other teams shoot 36.9% for three which is only 26th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0207suns0207.html
> 
> I agree. With the fast tempo, its obvious the Suns are going to give up more points. The points per possesion thing is the main stat.


I agree, with the way the Suns score, you can't expect them to score over 110-120 pts and then expect teams to score 80 or so like when other teams score in 90's and their opponents score 80 something. The high scoring dictates the other teams score to be inflated. But it's not because they don't play D. It would make no sense for the other teams score to be so low when they score high. And people forget when the whole league scored a lot more, does that mean the whole league didnt play D? 

This team is also unlike those Dallas teams. They did not have Amare Stoudemire, something to go inside if they needed to. Besides that too, Marion, Q, and Johnson are different components too.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: Suns D Gets a Bad Rep*



> Originally posted by <b>dissonance19</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, with the way the Suns score, you can't expect them to score over 110-120 pts and then expect teams to score 80 or so like when other teams score in 90's and their opponents score 80 something. The high scoring dictates the other teams score to be inflated. But it's not because they don't play D. It would make no sense for the other teams score to be so low when they score high. And people forget when the whole league scored a lot more, does that mean the whole league didnt play D?
> ...


Very good post hope to see you in here giving us more knowledge :yes:


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Amazing how last night's game was sealed by defense. A block by Marion, and of course Amare's volleyball spike.


----------

